
Show HN: We are hiring engineering interns who don't use social media - miy
https://blog.meetmiy.com/we-are-hiring-engineering-interns-who-dont-use-social-media
======
pavel_lishin
> _" We believe social media is very unhealthy, here's our blog post on why."_

> [ Upvote 3 ] [ tweet ] [ (f) Share 1 ]

I kid, though. If you have to have a media presence, you can't expect everyone
to come to your mountain top hermitage, so you have to allow people to share
your stuff easily.

------
webo
This really bothers me, but I can’t exactly tell why.

If what people do on their own time doesn’t affect job performance, what’s the
point of filtering by random criteria? Almost like disqualify based on a hobby
or political/religious views.

Social media is just like another skill. You can use it to your advantage or
abuse it.

~~~
basch
It's literally an email marketing company. Email is an og social media. They
are posting their listing on hn, a forum, another og social media. I just dont
get this mentality that treats Facebook/twitter as a different class of
technology than email, rss, reddit, irc, and AIM/MSN/ICQ. Their difference is
in degree not kind. Facebook is email/aim+wordpress/blogger. It's rss with a
type of sharing+popularity-detector.

The counter argument being, they arent filtering by people who dont use social
media, as much as conducting a social experiment asking people TO quit social
media if they are hired. I think its well within their right to build a
culture of people with a mindset, and filter for people who live the message
they are trying to propagate and/or are willing to forego "social media" as a
participant in an exercise.

~~~
threatofrain
A lot of people don't use email as social media anymore, though, but rather
mostly one-way communication with big entities like your bank, many of which
aren't expected to reply back. As this is a marketing company, they may also
have the distinction that social media marketing generally involves having
people socially convince you that something is good; but email is not a good
forum for that.

------
oramit
$9,600 a month for an intern! I really don't have a good sense of silicon
valley salaries it seems...

I'm actually in the market for email marketing software but I cannot
understand what you're doing that's new. Your home page has almost zero
information and what it does show looks to be the same as other big names.

What are you doing that's different?

------
afandian
There seems to a contradiction here:

> We believe social media is very unhealthy

> We are a small startup focused on making email campaigns with high
> conversions achieved through dynamic content such as images.

Surely these are two sides of the attention economy?

------
Nursie
Holy crap! $9,600 per month for an intern!

That's an insane amount. That's the sort of money that most professionals here
in the UK will never achieve, and it's on offer here for interns.

The Silicon Valley bubble is real.

~~~
taborj
This is the real story. That's absolutely nuts, and yet I know that someone is
going to chime in to say that it's not a living wage in Silicon Valley. Which
is _also_ nuts.

I live elsewhere, make less than that in my job, and _still_ have money to
spare for retirement and extravagances. And my salary is nearly double the
average for where I live.

~~~
johntiger1
> live elsewhere

> nearly double the average for where I live

Well, that's probably why

~~~
taborj
That's kind of my point -- living in Silicon Valley, I'd be paid less than an
intern, apparently. Look at it another way - this intern position is being
paid more than double the national average salary [0]. Outside of Silicon
Valley, that's nuts. _Within_ Silicon Valley, not so much.

Ergo, prices in Silicon Valley are nuts. Which isn't news, per se.

[0]
[https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm#00-0000](https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm#00-0000)

------
ecopoesis
Don't have social media? Come help us spam people the old fashioned way with
email.

------
seren
Isn't HN a kind of social media though ?

~~~
miy
We're hoping they are using a news aggregator or a friend will refer. Hard to
spread messages nowadays without FB/etc. In addition: "If you are using social
media and want to quit, tell us during the application process."

~~~
fastbeef
So do you consider HN social media or not?

------
mox1
I kinda want to make a startup, just to hire interns who only read text based
e-mails.....

~~~
topologistics
> We are exclusively hiring engineers who use CLI email clients and browse the
> web using Lynx

One major benefit: everyone at the company will be 10x

------
Aperocky
Isn’t the main point of hiring being getting someone who can get things done?
Whether they are on social media is at best an indirect effect on that metric.

------
oceanghost
This is a very weird ask, but to be fair the pay is very handsome.

I don't use social media, I don't live in the bay area, and I've been in the
industry for a long time... but were it not for that, I would apply :-)

------
catchmeifyoucan
I think there’s some sort of underlying social experiment here

------
foxbarrington
Show HN can be used for job posts?

~~~
greenyoda
No. This post violates both the HN guidelines[1] (no job posts allowed) and
the "Show HN" rules[2] (must be something you built that people can try out).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

